# Bovisand Fort, Plymouth & Bodmin Jail, Cornwall



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

hey there! some of you may have seen my questionnaire looking for information for my dissertation as I am basing it on Urban Exploration, it is official to say I have been bitten by the exploration bug, and these area a couple photos I have taken using a specialist painting with light technique, adding a little bit different 
Let me know what you think!
All images are unedited, straight off camera. Weird and unnatural colour patterns and hues appear to prove how unpredictable this process is.

Bovisand Fort:




DSC_0003 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0009 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0036 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr

Bodmin Jail:




DSC_0028-2 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0047 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0025 by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0048 copy by Cherry Bombshell Photography, on Flickr

Thank you  these images are all copyrighted and only can be reproduced or authorised through permission.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it just me or are the photographs just not showing up?


----------



## lilli (Nov 25, 2011)

damn .. no photos for me either  I loved bodmin gaol too!


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

lilli said:


> damn .. no photos for me either  I loved bodmin gaol too!



im on it!! they shall be up shortly!


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 25, 2011)

you will need to host ob photobucket or flickr piccies arent showing


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> you will need to host ob photobucket or flickr piccies arent showing



ok ive tried photobox and flikr, what am i doing wrong?!
ive been attaching photos and putting the url in...but they are still not showing :S


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Is it just me or are the photographs just not showing up?



Im trying to get them up...failing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

You need to upload them to a hosting site and then copy the Image URL into the forum by clicking the Insert Image logo above.


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> You need to upload them to a hosting site and then copy the Image URL into the forum by clicking the Insert Image logo above.



Finally! That way still didnt work i had to BB code them in, obviously im doing something wrong!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

Now that was worth the wait! Bloody fantastic light painting and photographs!

I keep meaning to ask somebody but what torch / light do you use to get the colours?

Thanks for sharing these, they really are amazing!


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Is it just me or are the photographs just not showing up?





Urbex-SW said:


> Now that was worth the wait! Bloody fantastic light painting and photographs!
> 
> I keep meaning to ask somebody but what torch / light do you use to get the colours?
> 
> Thanks for sharing these, they really are amazing!



Wow thank you so much!
Its coloured gels on a small LED torch (about £1.50 from wilkinsons) and an Nikon SB800 flash gun 
its all about practice trust me!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> Wow thank you so much!
> Its coloured gels on a small LED torch (about £1.50 from wilkinsons) and an Nikon SB800 flash gun
> its all about practice trust me!



Never thought of using coloured gels before! I have many of them around the house too for some ParCan lighting effects! Hmmm out to play around tomorrow night I think!

Thanks!


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Never thought of using coloured gels before! I have many of them around the house too for some ParCan lighting effects! Hmmm out to play around tomorrow night I think!
> 
> Thanks!



Glad to help and hopefully inspire


----------



## highcannons (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice, and sort of seasonal!


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 25, 2011)

I definitely agree with Urban SW love them shots well worth the wait


----------



## lilli (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a bit of a sucker for natural light (or lack of it and long exposures) ... but nice locations non the less


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 26, 2011)

Fabulous photos. I've moved the thread to military sites, btw. Great stuff, and glad you've found the exploring bug.


----------



## gingrove (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pictures! I really like them. Thanks for taking the trouble to get them to us.


----------

